# Shop who carries Sheldon Fender Nuts in Sacramento/Roseville area?



## Bokchoicowboy (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone know a source in the Sacramento/Roseville area that carries Problem Solvers Sheldon Fender Nuts? I would like to pick them up now and not wait for shipping time.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Velo Orange has them and they have dealers your way. Maybe one of them.

Sheldon's Fender Nuts - Fenders - Accessories

Find Dealers


----------

